# Are we a bit over the top?



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 4, 2011)

We built a 2 story 12x13 barn for our goats & chickens. It is sealed & as insulated as any New Hampshire home! It also has 2 heat lamps: 1 white running for 14-16 hrs a day to simulate daylight for the flock of hens, and 1 red running constant to keep the temperature above freezing(some days upwards of 58 degrees).  Most farms we read about, or see, say to provide them with basic shelter from the elements.... are we crazy for giving them such luxury?


----------



## Kansas Mama (Jan 4, 2011)

It sounds awesome but both chickens and goats need a fair amount of ventilation.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 4, 2011)

They *do* have a decent amount of ventilation(3 double hung windows & proper roof venting) , and have access to their 25X55 area during good(not raining, snowing, sleeting, or below freezing) weather.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 4, 2011)

That sounds Awsome!!!


 Don't tell my goats and chickens  they will be moving out and coming to your place.....

Mossy Stone Farm home to

PB Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds cozy for your animals.  I'm going to play the advocate a bit by asking, what will you do if the power fails?  It's comfy for your animals to stay cozy all the time, however, if they don't get the opportunity to adapt to the cold weather will they be able to handle a cold snap that cuts the power? 

I was worried about my animals when our temps dropped, but then my neighbor reminded me that none of the wild birds have heat lamps nor do any of the deer - so, given the opportunity our animals should be able to adapt to the cold pretty well.  We've been down in the single digits and my goats haven't so much as shivered - my chickens still come outside and hang out most the day.  I don't have any insulation or heat lamps, just nice draft free shelters with lots of upper ventilation.  They've done well so far.

Not criticizing at all, though, it sounds like a very nice set up.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 5, 2011)

We built a 32x42 2 story Gambrel barn in 2003 for our menagerie. Although not insulated with fiberglass it is concrete block on the lower half  of the main floor with holes filled in so really warm and easy to clean, Hay loft on top keeps the barn warm on one half and the other top half is an insulated  finished pool table game room. The entire barn is rubber matted including the aisleway(got a great deal from a closing dairy farm). I run a heat lamp in my poultry house ( a room  added onto but is outside the main barn), they also have a heated  2 gal water bucket that we've rigged a wire top so no one can drown. Baby pigs right now have a heatlamp and Charlotte(sow) has a bird bath water heater in her 50gal drum w/nipple setup (works excellent!), goats have a heated water bucket, ducks have a heated dog bowl.  Horses and cows each have a heated 15gal water tub. Mommy rabbits with babies have heated water bottles.  I have lights available  in each animals stall and two outlet plug ins outside each (for the water tubs, clippers etc). My tack/milkroom is insulated, has several plugins, is rubber matted and is really warm. I have a water spicot in that room that is heat taped. My boar is in a newly built shed a little way behind the barn and his is more insulated as he is alone and tho part of one side is open to the outside he is very snug in there, he also has a heated bucket.  All baby animals get heat lamps and little coats to wear when it's cold.  So my animals are very spoiled and I am very spoiled to have a barn so easy to work in in the winter. Believe me tho I kicked alot of ice out of alot of buckets for many years!! I might add that the pigs get a " warm cooked meal"atop their grain each nite in the winter.

 We have a rubber bucket/pans for all animals incase of power outages and flashlights in the barn.


----------



## tiffanyh (Jan 5, 2011)

Why would you tell us about such a place and not post pictures????? 


Pure torture!


----------



## msjuris (Jan 5, 2011)

FWIW,  I worried that my goats would be cold during our mild PA winters.  I'm very new to goats and gave them the best I could with what I had, a small barn-like shed a couple fenced in pastures and some dog houses.  

They sleep on top of the dog houses and hate going in the barn unless its raining.

I added a buck last month, who came from a nice cushy home, like you've described.  He was not prepared for the cold weather.  It took him a few weeks to adjust and until he did he shivered a lot and hid in a corner of the barn.

edited for typo.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Sounds cozy for your animals.  I'm going to play the advocate a bit by asking, what will you do if the power fails?  It's comfy for your animals to stay cozy all the time, however, if they don't get the opportunity to adapt to the cold weather will they be able to handle a cold snap that cuts the power?
> 
> I was worried about my animals when our temps dropped, but then my neighbor reminded me that none of the wild birds have heat lamps nor do any of the deer - so, given the opportunity our animals should be able to adapt to the cold pretty well.  We've been down in the single digits and my goats haven't so much as shivered - my chickens still come outside and hang out most the day.  I don't have any insulation or heat lamps, just nice draft free shelters with lots of upper ventilation.  They've done well so far.
> 
> Not criticizing at all, though, it sounds like a very nice set up.


We have a generator that is capable of powering our house & the barn  
The temperature isn't constantly 58 either. During the time that we had -3 out it got down to 38 in the barn.
No criticism felt in any way


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

tiffanyh said:
			
		

> Why would you tell us about such a place and not post pictures?????
> 
> 
> Pure torture!


I am assuming that you were not speaking to me... LOL


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 5, 2011)

> We have a generator that is capable of powering our house & the barn
> The temperature isn't constantly 58 either. During the time that we had -3 out it got down to 38 in the barn.
> No criticism felt in any way


That's awesome!!  You have lucky critters!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> > We have a generator that is capable of powering our house & the barn
> > The temperature isn't constantly 58 either. During the time that we had -3 out it got down to 38 in the barn.
> > No criticism felt in any way
> 
> ...


Or insanely pampered ones! 
We are going to be building a water system for each of them(once we have the extra money to do so).  Just a question: Does anyone know if collected rain water would be harmful to our little herd? or to our flock of chickens?


----------



## chandasue (Jan 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Just a question: Does anyone know if collected rain water would be harmful to our little herd? or to our flock of chickens?


I think it depends on what the surface material is that it's collected from. I've read that standard shingles give off some nasty chemicals so be sure to read up on that further.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The barn has a metal roof  so toxins from shingles won't be a problem. Just didn't know if they handled the bonus nitrogen well or not.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 5, 2011)

We have a cistern in the house and rain barrels at the barn.  Everything the goats, chickens, dogs, cats, etc drink is collected rain water.  Everything we bathe in, cook with, wash with and otherwise use is collected rain water.  I buy bottled water for us humans to drink, just because of taste.  

No problems.  We do make sure the goats have a good mineral and we copper bolus them annually.


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 5, 2011)

We won't have a similar set up until next  Spring but a friend waters her goats, chickens and garden with collected rain water off of their house and carport roof.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We have a cistern in the house and rain barrels at the barn.  Everything the goats, chickens, dogs, cats, etc drink is collected rain water.
> 
> No problems.  We do make sure the goats have a good mineral and we copper bolus them annually.


Cool, good to know!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 5, 2011)

Doesn't sound to far out there after what my husband just told me he wants to build! 
He wants to make it a western theme with the fake fronts. The horses (whenever we get one) will have the sheriffs office, the goats get the inn and the chickens get the general store!


----------



## iamcuriositycat (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. My goats are wondering if they can come live with you?

They live in an ancient metal shed with a tarp over the top to keep the rain out. Except during the day  when they are in their portable pasture with a plastic dogloo for shelter.

Of course, we have a much milder climate here in Charlotte, NC, so they don't really get cold. But I do wish I had a heated bucket--it's on my wishlist--to keep their water clear all day and night.

And I do plan to build them a nice, cozy wooden shed at some point--the metal one was really supposed to be temporary and we just never updated it.

You'll have to send me the plans for your ritzy place!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

iamcuriositycat said:
			
		

> Wow. My goats are wondering if they can come live with you?
> 
> They live in an ancient metal shed with a tarp over the top to keep the rain out. Except during the day  when they are in their portable pasture with a plastic dogloo for shelter.
> 
> ...


Are you talking to me or PattySh ?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds great!!!  We just finished our new barn too...but at our farm NO CHICKENS ALLOWED in the goat barn!!  I have my chickens in a separate coop...which my niece wants to turn into her house on the farm!! LOL.. I felt it was'nt a good idea for chickens and goats live together.

I would watch for where they roost and make sure they do not get poop in goat feeders or waterers.  And goats should NEVER eat chicken feed.  Be careful with that!!!

But good luck!! Congrats on your new barn!!!  And please send pics of goaties!! We all love pics!!!    And last but not least!!

  Welcome to BYH!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Sounds great!!!  We just finished our new barn too...but at our farm NO CHICKENS ALLOWED in the goat barn!!  I have my chickens in a separate coop...which my niece wants to turn into her house on the farm!! LOL.. I felt it was'nt a good idea for chickens and goats live together.
> 
> I would watch for where they roost and make sure they do not get poop in goat feeders or waterers.  And goats should NEVER eat chicken feed.  Be careful with that!!!
> 
> ...


We have plywood set over the top of the goat stalls(which we can move but they cannot), keeping chicken poop out of the goat dishes, chicken feed out of reach for the goats, and it gives the hens a way to not have to go far from the nest when brooding time arrives. 
The problem with poop comes when the goats poop in their own dishes.  
Our chickens keep the stalls cleaned out... yes, they eat goat poop.  helps us keep stalls cleaner longer  Love how nature works!
and thanks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL!!! Goaties poop wherever and whenever they want!!  

But seriously, if the goaties are pooping in thier feeders or waterers I highly recomend raising them for em!!!  They are too low when that happens.  And and it can cause big probelms for them!  

I dont have any waterers or feeders ground level...ever..


----------



## iamcuriositycat (Jan 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> iamcuriositycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL--I was talking to the OP, but I'd love to hear advice & see plans from anyone who has good ideas for simple, cozy goat shelters I can build. My goats are actually pretty happy here, and pretty spoiled--they go for walks like little dogs, get good quality hay & grain, goat minerals and their hooves trimmed; use Hoegger's herbal wormer... they're not neglected. But they really do need a more suitable nighttime structure, especially because the current one continues to deteriorate and I suspect will not be good for another winter past this one.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

We have their dishes built into their doors, about 1 1/2 ft to 2ft off the ground. Also, they have not pooped into their dishes for a good two months.... much to our clean freak relief, we think they might have realized those were not potty stations, but rather their regular feed dishes! 
Their water tubs are located in the two front corners of the barn. One is 2 ft tall and nestled into a tire(nice snug fit so they can't tip it over) and the other is 2 1/2 ft tall and weighted with a rock.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the OP?..... Original Poster??


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> What is the OP?..... Original Poster??


Yes!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be us!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

How do I post a picture to here?


----------



## iamcuriositycat (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, the OP would be the original poster, and that would be you. 

And that's my bad (yikes--did I grow up in the 80s, yes I did!), because I am fairly new on these boards (though not-so-new on the BYC boards) & didn't remember or bother to look to see who the OP was. Sorry!

Thanks for the additional info & I can't WAIT to see pictures!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Pictures taken through the building process on the 12x13 barn.
For the anchors we used four 6x6x12's





















edited due to spelling error.


----------



## iamcuriositycat (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. Sweet! (Ugh, what is it with me and the 80s tonight? Sheesh).

That is a gorgeous set-up. I want one of those.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

iamcuriositycat said:
			
		

> Wow. Sweet! (Ugh, what is it with me and the 80s tonight? Sheesh).
> 
> That is a gorgeous set-up. I want one of those.


The triple double-hung window was a complete suprise! We were originally thinking of doing the standard chain of windows across the top, but then we went into a Lowes and were looking around, spotted these windows in the clearance section, looked them all over for "the defect", a sales associate asked if he could help, we asked what was wrong with them that they were on clearance, he told us nothing was wrong with them, someone ordered it and never came to pick it up. It would normally be upwards of $500!
$76 later, we came home with a great find & buy for our barn!

Do you by chance have 3D Home Architect? If so, I can send you the file for rough specs.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 5, 2011)

That barn is adorable. So are your goats!! I bet they love it.

We had a smaller barn on the property when we moved in. It worked for a while but was built poorly and started to deteriorate (wooden floors rotted out) so we built this one from plans we bought online and it ended out alot bigger than I thought it would. Quite a project, we built it from wood from a local sawmill. The whole family worked on it.  I love it.

Here is a pic of my barn (front)taken a few yrs back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We added on an outside coop (attached to the backside of the barn for convenience) and moved the chickens from a room inside the barn to the new coop before we started milking the goats. For reasons of dust and poop.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 8, 2011)

iamcuriositycat said:
			
		

> Yes, the OP would be the original poster, and that would be you.
> 
> And that's my bad (yikes--did I grow up in the 80s, yes I did!), because I am fairly new on these boards (though not-so-new on the BYC boards) & didn't remember or bother to look to see who the OP was. Sorry!
> 
> Thanks for the additional info & I can't WAIT to see pictures!!!


Here are some rough plans done on Paint.




I can send you what we used for materials at another time, if you like.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 8, 2011)

I put my heat lamp on in the chicken coop when it gets close to 32 here. Which is not that often  in Tucson AZ. But, it brings the coop up to 40 degrees. 

 Tonight it will be in the low 40's. And two of the girls are deciding to sleep on a chair in the run rather than go in the coop! 

I worry they will get too cold sleeping outside.  I suppose they realize it is warmer in the coop.


----------

